# bardic lamp help



## superbob (Jan 7, 2012)

hello folks 

i just joined so go easy on me ! i want to build a collection of bardic signal lamps but i want to be decade specific so say i wanted a british army green bardic lamp wfrom the 1970's what numbers or codes should i look for ??

thanks


----------



## Exide (Jan 31, 2012)

These were used on railways and they all looked the same, some have NR on and some have NRS, They were made by Chloride an mine have PAT no1042127. They can be converted to use three D cells but i rebuild the AD28 batteries. I have a thread on here about these batteries and the lamps, there is a rare one with a blue filter in but i dont have one as yet. They came in a few colours, i have a few grey lamps and a yellow one.


----------



## Exide (Jan 31, 2012)

See here

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ide-Bardic-rail-signal-lamps&highlight=bardic


----------

